# Advice about Vitamins & Supplements?



## scarred4life (Jan 18, 2011)

hello... Quick story: I had my thyroid removed 4 months ago. RAI 2 months ago. Papillary cancer 4.5cm tumor with spread to about 4 local lymph nodes (2 removed in surgery, 2 others showed clearly on the RAI scan... hopefully taken care of with the RAI)

I'm currently on syntharoid & they're tweaking my doseage...

I'm 40 year old male, in fairly decent shape otherwise...

I'm wondering if anyone here has a vitamin & supplement regimen they can recommend. My first inkling is to simply take whatever any other healthy person would, but I'm wondering about 2 things:

- Are there any particular vitamins or supplements I should be most focused on?

- Is there any risk in receiving excessive iodine? I don't want to "feed" whatever cancerous cells might remain in my body.

Just curious to know what other people are doing wrt/ this issue...

Thanks!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to the boards! I am glad they were able to remove the cancer, and I hope your recovery is going well.

I do not know if there is any one set of vitamins that would work for everyone. I think it is important to work with what your body needs.

For example, I had my thyroid out 5 months ago because of Graves disease. I take Vitamin D, Magnesium and Calcium because my parathyroid glands were damaged in my surgery. I take fish oil to help with brain functioning and to help ease chronic pain related to fibromyalgia. I take grape seed extract because my doc recommended it.

While I have not eliminated iodine from my diet completely, I avoid supplements that contain iodine and I do not use iodized salt. I also avoid processed foods as much as possible because of many additives that I think are not good for my auto-immune body.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I take Vitamin D, Calcium, Magnisium, and B12.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scarred4life said:


> hello... Quick story: I had my thyroid removed 4 months ago. RAI 2 months ago. Papillary cancer 4.5cm tumor with spread to about 4 local lymph nodes (2 removed in surgery, 2 others showed clearly on the RAI scan... hopefully taken care of with the RAI)
> 
> I'm currently on syntharoid & they're tweaking my doseage...
> 
> ...


Most likely you would be deficient in minerals and electrolytes; many of us are. I am not saying that I know you are but there does seem to be a trend.

I like to choose my supplements etc. seperately so as to avoid taking things I don't want to take such as iodine or anything that would "trigger or boost" the immune system as by doing so, you also trigger the "bad guys (antibodies, autoantibodies); Echinecea being one of many examples.

As far as vitamins are concerned, I make sure I eat right. The only exception is that I do take a time released B-complex to support the nervous system.

Everyone is different, you sort of have to find what works for you. If you want, I will list all my supplements. Bearing in mind this is what works for me.

It might be good to get electrolyte panel and mineral panel done.


----------

